# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αγγούρι σε καναρίνι....

## jimmy3232

καλησπερα σε ολους....εβαλα για πρωτη φορα αγγουρι(ενα κομματι βασικα) στο καναρινι....
εννοειται πως το πλυνα πολυ καλα....εγκυμονει αυτο κανενα κινδυνο????
ευχαριστω...

----------


## vagelis76

Όχι αντίθετα για το καλοκαίρι είναι μια καλή δροσιστική λιχουδιά για τα πουλιά.Πρόσεξε μόνο μη γίνεται κατάχρηση και έχεις διάρροιες από τη πολύ υγρασία που περιέχει το αγγούρι.
το τίμησε??? :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## jimmy3232

το τιμαει δεοντως....δεν σκοπευω να το αφησω και πολυ αλλωστε σε κανα 2ωρεσ θα το βγαλω.....

----------


## vagelis76

> το τιμαει δεοντως....δεν σκοπευω να το αφησω και πολυ αλλωστε σε κανα 2ωρεσ θα το βγαλω.....


αυτό το θεωρώ αυτονόητο,εγώ εννοούσα να προσέξεις τη συχνότητα μέσα στην εβδομάδα...δηλαδή να κάνεις εναλλαγές στα φρέσκα φρούτα-λαχανικά και όχι καθε μέρα .

----------


## jk21

αυμφωνω περι εναλλαγων .επισης και στο να μην δινεις καθε μερα φρουτο γιατι χαλανε σχετικα ευκολα και ειναι επικινδυνα  για διαρροιες αλλα αναγκαια.δεν εχουν ομως αναλογα με το βαρος τους ,την ιδια πυκνοτητα θρεπτικων στοιχειων οσο τα χορταρικα και ειδικα καποια απο αυτα.τα φυλλα των χορταρικων δεν αλλοιωνονται οσο τα φρουτα και δεν ειναι και τοσο υδαρα οσο εκεινα .δινω καθημερινα και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα .για το αγγουρι ομως δεν θα το προτεινα γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι απο τα πιο ραντισμενα λαχανικα .επιπλεον αν και εχει πληθος ιχνοστοιχειων και βιταμινων ,δεν εχει κανενα σε αρκετη ποσοτητα.να βαζεις αραια και κυριως τις πολυ ζεστες μερες για εμμεση παροχη νερου το οποιο λογω των ιχνοστοιχειων που ενπερειεχονται ( ηλεκτρολυτες) στο αγγουρι δρα δροσιστικα

----------


## panos70

jimmy 2 με 3 φορες την εβδομαδα φρουτα η λαχανικα οχι καθε μερα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ εδινες ποτε παραπανω και ειχες προβλημα; και αν ναι (υποθετω στις κουτσουλιες ) μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις τι παθολογικο ειχανε στην εμφανιση τους ; στο λεω αυτο συμπληρωνοντας σου οτι στη φυση μπορει να μην μαδανε ολα τα σποροφαγα οτι χορταρι βρουν μπροστα τους αλλα οι σποροι δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση συνηθως οταν τους συλλεγουν με την ξηρη μορφη που τους δινουμε εμεις...εκει οφειλεται και το οτι πεφτουν σαν τρελα οταν τους δινουμε καποια πιο χλωρη τροφη.παντως αν κατ επαναληψη (μια φορα μπορει να ηταν τυχαιο και να ηταν αλλοι οι λογοι ) ,εχεις δωσει σχεδον καθε μερα περα εκτος  απο ξηρους σπορους και αυγοτροφη και χορταρικο για μια βδομαδα και ειχες προβλημα να αποδεχθω οτι τα αλλα πουλια μπορει να εχουν διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα απο τη δικη μου.
να σου πω ακομη οτι τα χορταρικα ή τα φρουτα εχουν καποιες υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες που θελουν καθε μερα αναπληρωση στον οργανισμο γιατι αποβαλλονται με τα κοπρανα και που οι στεγνοι σποροι δεν εχουν σε πληροτητα και σε ποσοτητα ολες αυτες.

* μην παρεξηγεις τον τονο αλλα ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι απλα εχεις ακουσει κατι τετοιο απο καποιους που το στηριζουν χωρις να το εχουν κατ επαναληψη δοκιμασει ωστε να εχουν σωστη κριση .   

* οτι γραφω δεν ισχυει για προσφορα σε νεοσσους πρωτης εβδομαδας με ευαισθητο γαστρεντερικο !

----------


## douke-soula

δινω καθημερινα φρεσκα (πολυ καλα πλυμενα και στεγνωμενα ) διαφορα  χορτα στα καναρινακια μου 
ο ναμναμ μου εκανε λιγη διαρροια μια φορα που του εδωσα πορτοκαλι (δεν του εχω ξαναδωσει)
ο Κουασι (Αλντα )δεν τρωει μηλο ουτε κοκκινη πιπερια γενικως ειναι φιλος σε καθε πρασιναδα που πλησιαζει το κλουβι του
βασικα τους δινω ραδικια ,αντιδια ,μπροκολο ,σπανακι ,ζωχους και οτι αλλο πρασινο δω φρεσκο 
δεν μου εχουν παρουσιασει καποιο προβλημα

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω οτι παρολο που υποστηριζω ξεκαθαρα οτι η χρηση χορταρικων μπορει να γινεται καθε μερα ,σε ενα πουλακι που δεν το εχουμε συνηθισει δεν πρεπει η αυξηση της συχνοτητας να γινει αμεσως αλλα με σταδιακα βηματα ανα βδομαδα! οι αποτομες αλλαγες μπορει να δημιουργησουν προσωρινα και μονο προβληματα .οχι ομως παθολογικης διαρροιας.αρκει να τηρουμε το  << πλυμμενα και το δυνατον στεγνα>>

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη και το εχω ακουσει και το αποφευγω γιατι καποια στιγμη που τα εδωσα 3-4 μερες συνεχομενα αγγουρι μηλο κανανε διαρροια και το σταματησα αμεσως για μια εβδομαδα,δηλαδη λες οτι χορταρικα μπορουμε να δινουμε καθε μερα; και φυσικα στεγνα,ενταξη εγω τα δινω σχεδον μερα παρα μερα η καθε δυο μερρες δεν ειναι και ασχημα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ σου εξηγησα γιατι τα πουλια χρειαζονται στην αιχμαλωσια χλωρη τροφη καθημερινα (και το δειχνουν με καθε ευκαρια ! ) .το μηλο οταν μεινει για λιγο μαυριζει,αλλοιωνεται και μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα .δινε λιγο για λιγη ωρα .το αγγουρι προσφερει μεγαλη ποσοτητα υδατος σαν ειδος  και ειναι επιφοβο γιατι ραντιζεται στο φουλ ! δεν ξερω αν υπηρξε καποιο τετοιο προβλημα αλλα και μονο η υδαροτητα του αγγουριου αν πεσουν λαιμαργα πανω του φερνει διαρροια αλλα οχι παθολογικη αν δεν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο 

δες και αυτο
http://petcaretips.net/avian-diarrhea.html

Many people falsely conclude that feeding small birds (such as
  budgies, lovebirds and some parrots) greens or fruits will cause
  diarrhea. The higher water content in the fruits and vegetables
  will cause a bird to urinate more, which is often mistaken for
  diarrhea. Many birds, when nervous (such as during a trip to the
  veterinary office) will urinate more, due to higher than normal
  blood pressure. This is to be expected. 

διαλεγε λαχανικα με συμπυκνωμενα καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα οπως η κοκκινη πιπερια για την βιταμινη Α και οχι μονο ,το τριμμενο καροτο ,το μπροκολο και κυριως τα φυλλα (και αυτο με ενα σωρο θετικα και φουλ βιταμινη α ειδικα στα φυλλα  ),το ραδικι (το πικρο ) ,τον ταραξακο ,την τσουκνιδα ,τον ζωχο  ,την αλσηνη (stellaria media ) ,την γλυστριδα (με φουλ λιπαρα οξεα ) και δεν θα χασεις .οχι τα πολυ υδαρα και παντα καλα πλυμμενα και το δυνατον στεγνωμενα.και σταδιακη αυξηση  .

αν τα δινεις αυτα και ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων  ακομα και οι πιο σουπερ βιταμινες θα ειναι συντομα αχρηστες

----------


## Antigoni87

Στα δικά μου καναρινάκια αρέσει πολύ η κόκκινη και η πράσινη πιπεριά, το μπρόκολο, το αγγούρι (δίνω 1 φορά στις 10 μέρες αγγούρι, καθώς δεν είναι και τόσο θρεπτικό) και το μαρούλι, που επίσης δίνω σπάνια. Κυρίως πιπεριά και μπρόκολο τρώνε, που είναι πιο "στεγνά" και πιο θρεπτικά!

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Δημητρη ακουσα την συμβουλη σου και αρχισα να τα δινω καθε μερα η μερα παρα μερα χορταρικα και τα τιμουν δεοντος φυσικα θα τα παρακολουθω και για δυαροιες αλλα για να λες εσυ κατι θα ξερεις (τα αγγλικα για μενα τα εγραψες γιατι δεν βγαζω ακρη,ξερω πολυ ελαχιστα)

----------


## jk21

μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα ! ...οχι αποτομα καθε μερα βεβαια .σταδιακα

οσο για την μεταφραση 

http://translate.google.gr/?hl=el&q=d&tab=wT#en|el|

Πολλοί άνθρωποι λανθασμένα συμπεραίνουν ότι σίτιση μικρών πουλιών (όπως
 παπαγαλάκια, πιτσουνάκια και ορισμένα παπαγαλάκια) χόρτα και τα φρούτα που θα προκαλέσουν
 διάρροια. Η υψηλότερη περιεκτικότητα σε νερό στα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά
 θα προκαλέσει ένα πουλί να ουρείτε, η οποία συχνά συγχέεται
 διάρροια. Πολλά πουλιά, όταν νευρικό (όπως κατά τη διάρκεια ενός ταξιδιού στο
 Κτηνιατρικών Θεμάτων) θα ουρείτε, λόγω των υψηλότερων από τις κανονικές
 αρτηριακή πίεση. Αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο.

----------

